# Tonight - BIG AEW Video Game News + Release Date !!



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514280659304517635

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514283123546247182
Lets go


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Regardless of previous jokes I've made about the delays and Jeribloat looking like a CAW I made drunk I really hope they knock it out the park tonight. An alternative game for people to play is good for everybody.

Remember 1999/2000 when we had something like 7 games released in an 18 month period. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

It'll make money for sure, I just hope it's a good game


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Cautiously excited about the Wrestling game boom we're headed for with the AEW and the Wrestling Code coming.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

September 2022 is the tentative release date. They have also secured a publisher which is why the release date is more clear.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

About fucking time.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

That is not graphics from the game is it? Looks like ps3 graphics lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tbf gameplay>Graphics anyday so if the gameplay and some modes are included (good season mode/gm mode) I could care less about the graphics


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> That is not graphics from the game is it? Looks like ps3 graphics lmao


That Kenny screenshot is from the initial trailer. Based on the footage they released of Jungle Boy and Darby I think they've dramatically toned down the over the top style. Looks like it's just going to be very slightly exaggerated/cartoonish rather than utterly ridiculous as Kenny looks there and I'm OK with that as long as it's fun and deep.

The original trailer and those screens did just make me laugh at first. Killed my hype a lot. Glad they seem to have moved away from it. There was a lot of negative comments.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

Good News: Release Date September 2022

Very Bad News: Many Wrestlers are not in the Game cause their joined AEW too late. So fore sure no Jeff Hardy.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

laserlaser said:


> Good News: Release Date September 2022
> 
> Very Bad News: Many Wrestlers are not in the Game cause their joined AEW too late. So fore sure no Jeff Hardy.


Hey, there's always hope for DLC, right?

...

_sigh_


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

GreatLiberator said:


> Hey, there's always hope for DLC, right?
> 
> ...
> 
> _sigh_


There were told at the Beginning of the AEW Game Thing that will be live updates


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Be amazed if the likes of Jeff Hardy aren't added via DLC.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Should be easier to add new signees considering AEW doesn't have a hectic touring schedule like the 'E. Doubly so if the game isn't planned to be a yearly thing.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

GreatLiberator said:


> Should be easier to add new signees considering AEW doesn't have a hectic touring schedule like the 'E. Doubly so if the game isn't planned to be a yearly thing.


Yeah, they spoke quite a lot about keeping the game up to date and doing live updates early on.

There's always going to be a cut off for who can be included "on disc" and there's always going to be DLC.

I imagine we'll get Jeff Hardy, Joe, ROH etc. via payable DLC a few months after release, which is fine by me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

laserlaser said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514283123546247182


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't have an issue with paying an additional six pound quarterly for there to be updated character modules, arenas, new wrestlers etc.

I know Wrestling fans traditionally don't like dipping in to there own pocket but I feel the model others have adapted where you pay for additional features whilst the developers get used to making the most out of the newest console is the future of gaming.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If they have a strong engine and base gameplay, they can just DLC the rest and service the game for 4 to 6 years

no need for a yearly wrestling game


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

AEW spent 20 Million Dollars into this Game. They need to sell the Game not only to AEW Fans but also to Casual Wrestling Fans and Gamers to make Profit. Kenny says also the Game is made not only for AEW Fans. SO they need to have an Roster what have big names Like CM Punk, Mox, Bryan, Jericho, Jeff, Cole, Omega, Sting,.. if not in the release game then they must be in DLC!


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

I wonder if who we will get as legends/guests, we know Owen's coming, Brodie Lee is probably a lock too, maybe Paul Wight, Mark Henry and Taz too.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That looks nothing like omega lol looks like he has the giant gonzalez body suit on. I wouldn't hold your breath on a realistic release date as this has been beset by delays so far. I wonder if cody will be in it and some of the released talent they had when they started building it?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

It's gonna be cross platform too.
Honestly, I would personally make the game free-to-play and use it as a platform to get AEW further exposure at the very least.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lm2 said:


> Tbf gameplay>Graphics anyday so if the gameplay and some modes are included (good season mode/gm mode) I could care less about the graphics


For me I like realism I want the wrestlers to look as much as possible like reality. Why does it have be playability or realism I'm sure there can be both. Cartoony games are OK if its Mario or something. With wrestling you want realistic graphics and the walk ons with the correct themes etc.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

We never got to see a caw @bdon take on Cody Rhodes in an official AEW game.

This is a crime


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could they do a legends DLC pack with Bret, Owen (I guess he'll be in the base game?), Jake, Surfer Sting, Regal, Taz, Arn, Tully, DDP, Eddie Guerrero (via Vickie), Brodie Lee and anyone else whose rights they can get hold of (Flair would probably be game if you threw some cash his way)?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

thisissting said:


> For me I like realism I want the wrestlers to look as much as possible like reality. Why does it have be playability or realism I'm sure there can be both. Cartoony games are OK if its Mario or something. With wrestling you want realistic graphics and the walk ons with the correct themes etc.


Fidelity always costs more. But I do agree, if it's very cartoony it's gonna throw people off. 
The newer models they showcased with Jungle Boy and Darby looked much better.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, lucky Kenny is involved in this. He needs to abuse his connections with gaming content creators and push this game when it comes out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Speaking of Kenny, this is what he said about the game some time back:

_In an interview with Wrestling Observer, AEW star and former AEW World Champion Kenny Omega discussed the upcoming AEW video game. "We'll never be [able] to compete with the production value of WWE's game. You look at 2K22, it's absolutely gorgeous," Omega said. However, it seems that the AEW video game is not necessarily looking to compete with WWE 2K22 in that arena, anyway; instead, it will be more focused on the gameplay. "[...] we just want the wrestling to feel like how it used to feel for the people who would play wrestling games back in the day."_


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I want great gameplay that is not just realistic but really fun that you can get so invested into.

But the graphics being worst that WWE 2K22 will bother me somewhat. Arcady/cartoonist graphics won't work imo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> We never got to see a caw @bdon take on Cody Rhodes in an official AEW game.
> 
> This is a crime


They didn’t want to waste time building his character just to see BDon crush all iterations of Cody across all platforms and all copies of the game in circulation, bro. You know this.

The Bots and all that… lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> That is not graphics from the game is it? Looks like ps3 graphics lmao


You try making a game, it's harder than it looks (and sorry if you do make games btw)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> That looks nothing like omega lol looks like he has the giant gonzalez body suit on. I wouldn't hold your breath on a realistic release date as this has been beset by delays so far. I wonder if cody will be in it and some of the released talent they had when they started building it?


That Omega is the one they first showed and looks nothing like the characters of Darby and Jungle Boy that we have seen.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

omaroo said:


> Don't get me wrong I want great gameplay that is not just realistic but really fun that you can get so invested into.
> 
> But the graphics being worst that WWE 2K22 will bother me somewhat. Arcady/cartoonist graphics won't work imo.


They work better if you're not planning on annual releases but will expand and update the game with DLC instead.

If they're gonna keep the game for 3-5 years it'd probably be looking haggard at that point if they went the ultra realistic route.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

laserlaser said:


> Good News: Release Date September 2022
> 
> Very Bad News: Many Wrestlers are not in the Game cause their joined AEW too late. So fore sure no Jeff Hardy.


You can just make a character that falls off the top rope and calls it a finisher easily don't worry 🤣


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ah, the dating game. 

If a woman is stunningly beautiful, but shallow, then she'll always find a guy more easily than her average-looking, but captivating, friend.

Lucky, too.

She has to find a new one each and every year.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> They work better if you're not planning on annual releases but will expand and update the game with DLC instead.
> 
> If they're gonna keep the game for 3-5 years it'd probably be looking haggard at that point if they went the ultra realistic route.


Get where your coming from especially if it's every 2-3 years for a brand new release which would be perfect. 

But for simulation type games always think personally realistic graphics/visuals is what truly adds even more to the game than cartoonish graphics. But that's just my take on it tbh.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

omaroo said:


> Get where your coming from especially if it's every 2-3 years for a brand new release which would be perfect.
> 
> But for simulation type games always think personally realistic graphics/visuals is what truly adds even more to the game than cartoonish graphics. But that's just my take on it tbh.


Yeah, if they were making a simulation game realism is key, but everything they've said so far makes it sound like they want it to be a lot more arcadey, kind of like the old AKI games, a lot of depth but simple to pick up and fun to play. They've actually got the old creative director for No Mercy working on this.

With Kenny's connections with the fighting game scene, I think he hopes that they can turn this into a series that fighting game fans, regardless of being wrestling fans, want to play like a lower level MK or Street Fighter. This still sometimes happens with the old AKI games like Revenge and No Mercy, I think he'd love to see a modern wrestling game that can do that and build those bridges for casual fans like those games did.

Even though it's being developed by Yukes the engine isn't the same, it's actually an engine they've slowly been working on for several years internally that 2K shot down because it would require them missing their annual release schedule for WWE.

Apparently (just some random stuff I've heard on reddit) they're moving away from motion capture and instead hand animating a lot of things to make the game flow better, so yeah it sounds like this will be a definite departure from the 2K/WWE mold. Whether it's fun or not remains to be seen.

Personally I think Sept 2022 is too early and they're gonna push it back, but then again we don't know how far along anything actually is, hopefully they give us some kind of update soon.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit, I hope that is not the final product, I am assuming it isn't as someone mentioned the release date is supposed to be September, so, they have a lot of time to fix it up, but, if that is what the expected end result is....wow, I have taken dumps that look better than those graphics.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> Get where your coming from especially if it's every 2-3 years for a brand new release which would be perfect.
> 
> But for simulation type games always think personally realistic graphics/visuals is what truly adds even more to the game than cartoonish graphics. But that's just my take on it tbh.


I'm sure there's some UFC fans out there who will tell you that Smash Ultimate is fake.

And I'm sure there's a couple of F1 fans out there who will complain about Mario Kart's lack of realism.

But for most of us, it really depends on what the game is trying to be.

The thing to consider about realism is not only the cost to the consumer, but the sacrifices it requires to other areas in the creative process.

Priorities have consequences. In any pursuit, you're navigating an order of limitations that is, to an extent, your choice.

In this case, are any other developers successful in taking a similar approach to graphics as AEW?

The answer is hai.

Japanese creators choose to prioritise the core gameplay experience, imagination, and surprising the player in rewarding ways at a cost to graphics.

The AEW game's art direction allows them to try and be more imaginative in other areas. We don't know what roles budget and team size plays for them.

That doesn't mean it should have elements of luck like the items in Mario Kart, or imaginative environments with a massive roster like in Smash... just that their imagination will be less restricted than if it were a simulation sports game that prioritised graphical bumps in annual updates at full price.

And who knows? Perhaps that means they can design Jericho's cruise ship, or the Hardy compound, or a wrestling ring that's literally flying through hell surrounding by fire with angel wings attached to the ring posts while random items drop down from the sky to the tune of Kenny's theme song... (too much? I need some rest lol)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cody is in it? LOL


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So Cody is in it? LOL


I hope he'd have settled that before he'd left. Either way though, somebody is gonna make a near perfect version in the create a wrestler mode, like they do for every non-WWE wrestler in their games.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm sure there's some UFC fans out there who will tell you that Smash Ultimate is fake.
> 
> And I'm sure there's a couple of F1 fans out there who will complain about Mario Kart's lack of realism.
> 
> ...


Yes most sim games are realistic and some don't really focus on the realism aspect which is not really a detriment. 

I think the game can be still graphically and visually appealing but offer a gameplay experience which is really immersive and enjoyable as the old wrestling games from the late 90s and early 00s.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> So Cody is in it? LOL


No chance.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It might make more sense to push for that holiday season (Christmas) release. September is good too, but i'd say you get a far better interest from a Christmas release. Release the digital demo in September. Do it old school release style.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

For anyone concerned about graphics, They are usually the last thing touched up on. You get the game working first with rough graphics, then you spend the last few months before release touching up the visuals. 
Of course there are exceptions. But many games who work on getting flashy video's out early on end up with disastrous releases. Anyone remember No Man's Sky release? Assassins Creed Unity? WWE2k20? 
And Then there are games like Fallout 76 who were both buggy and looked like shit lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Jnewt said:


> For anyone concerned about graphics, They are usually the last thing touched up on. You get the game working first with rough graphics, then you spend the last few months before release touching up the visuals.
> Of course there are exceptions. But many games who work on getting flashy video's out early on end up with disastrous releases. Anyone remember No Man's Sky release? Assassins Creed Unity? WWE2k20?
> And Then there are games like Fallout 76 who were both buggy and looked like shit lol.


If you haven't gone back to it No Man's Sky was actually really fun after all the work they put into it. Shame about that release though. Cyberpunk is starting to get there as well, good thing cuz that shit cut me hard.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> If you haven't gone back to it No Man's Sky was actually really fun after all the work they put into it. Shame about that release though. Cyberpunk is starting to get there as well.


Oh for sure. It was good Hello Games didn't give up on it. It just took them a long time to get there. If they would have had another 1 - 1 1/2 years to work on it they wouldn't have had those issues.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I've always wanted a wrestling game where you and someone else can form a tag team/stable and just wreak havoc on story mode. Like, attacking people backstage, interfering in your partners matches, etc.

With how big AEW are on stables and flat out chaos, this is a good time for it.

The closest a game came to that was WWF SmackDown 2 Know Your Role, which was a great game but lacking on that front.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Speaking of Kenny, this is what he said about the game some time back:
> 
> _In an interview with Wrestling Observer, AEW star and former AEW World Champion Kenny Omega discussed the upcoming AEW video game. "We'll never be [able] to compete with the production value of WWE's game. You look at 2K22, it's absolutely gorgeous," Omega said. However, it seems that the AEW video game is not necessarily looking to compete with WWE 2K22 in that arena, anyway; instead, it will be more focused on the gameplay. "[...] we just want the wrestling to feel like how it used to feel for the people who would play wrestling games back in the day."_


And I'm 100% fine with this. There's a reason retro gamers still play No Mercy to this day.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You try making a game, it's harder than it looks (and sorry if you do make games btw)


Aye with this logic I don't wanna see you criticise any wrestlers unless you yourself are a wrestler 👀


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I can’t wait to purchase the game. After that, I’ll have to buy a console.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If it plays like No Mercy, count me in on Day 1.

I really do wish someone would make a wrestling game where you work a match, and get the crowd over instead of fighting game simulator most games are.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hard for them to update the roster as there new debut each week lol..

All Debut Wrestling for god sake


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Aye with this logic I don't wanna see you criticise any wrestlers unless you yourself are a wrestler 👀


I may not be a wrestler yet but I'm getting there. Still have a lot to learn though, like how to do basic stuff, like running the ropes for example.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

As long as the Gameplay is good im fine with it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The AEW games youtube channel is supposed to be used to promote the AEW game, they need to get those stupid idiots sitting there playing games off the channel! No more stupid Dork Order jobber dressed like Rey Mysterio playing video games!

They should make their big announcement of the AEW game at E3 where there are more eyes on the product.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The AEW games youtube channel is supposed to be used to promote the AEW game, they need to get those stupid idiots sitting there playing games off the channel! No more stupid Dork Order jobber dressed like Rey Mysterio playing video games!
> 
> They should make their big announcement of the AEW game at E3 where there are more eyes on the product.


E3 is dead and there will be no E3 this year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> E3 is dead and there will be no E3 this year.


Super Smash Bros killed E3 if that is the case. 💀


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I will always prefer Gameplay over Graphics.

There's a reason why Fortnite beats Pubg/Warzone. Or how Zelda BOTW beat every game the year it released. Or the most recent example.. Elden Ring overshadowed a looker like Horizon Forbidden west.

Gamers know what's up. Looking forward to the details for this. Haven't played a wrestling game for over 5 years now. If they can nail the gameplay, I will definitely get it.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516962892242956289
Game called Fight Forever
the interesting Chant for me is "We Want Jeff" Fightful reported that some Wrestlers didnt make it in the game cause they signed to late (Report was from the Revolution PPV). Jeff Hardy Was Sign 3 Days after so glad he is gonna be in the game.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

laserlaser said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516962892242956289
> Game called Fight Forever
> the interesting Chant for me is "We Want Jeff" Fightful reported that some Wrestlers didnt make it in the game cause they signed to late (Report was from the Revolution PPV). Jeff Hardy Was Sign 3 Days after so glad he is gonna be in the game.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Unless the game is free, I wouldn't advise them to lock down stuff behind paid DLC.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Unless the game is free, I wouldn't advise them to lock down stuff behind paid DLC.


What? Why should they give it away for free or block themselves from additional DLC revenue?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Martyn said:


> What? Why should they give it away for free or block themselves from additional DLC revenue?


Because they can use this game to mainly bring more exposure to AEW instead. With WWE 2K22 out there, I'm not sure this game will do well if it's sold at full price with paid DLC.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

They will still make decent money from the game. Likely wont sell as many copies as WWE games but there is demand for another wrestling game in the market with WWE having the monopoly for many decades now.

Personally with them likely to bring a brand new game out every 2-3 years instead of yearly then the DLC paid content they will offer will always keep the game updated and feeling fresh.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I agree with the notion of the free model, and flogging more on the DLC. But that is dependent on what publishing deal they get. I just think you build a base with this and keep adding to it and follow that approach rather than annual releases. But that’s all dependent on the deals they agree, they have already put a lot towards it and will need to still spend a lot more if they are aiming for AAA and not something middle level. From what Omega has said I get the feeling it’s more the latter which I think personally is wiser than going all guns in, and it not hitting the peaks and whatever publisher dumping them at the first hurdle (that being worst case scenario).

TNA created a good game and managed to do well enough to get a second, there will be more than enough of a market for AEW. Especially with NJPW deals if agreed, and ROH owned. That Fire Pro market hopping aboard. They could always go the route of Gamepass or as a PS Plus game for fanfare. Warner may even look to publish themselves, though they were phasing back on that front.

Just rather than seeming pessimistic, I think people need to be realistic and most are to be fair.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Because they can use this game to mainly bring more exposure to AEW instead. With WWE 2K22 out there, I'm not sure this game will do well if it's sold at full price with paid DLC.


They’ve invested tons of cash in development and you’d release it for free? Lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if they could negotiate a NJPW DLC pack. Okada makes it rain money after all, so people will buy it. BTW, Yuke's used to own NJPW and played a big role in the company getting back on its feet after the Inoki madness of the noughties.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

ROH and New Japan dlc would be really cool. Gaming is big in Japan and NJPW hasn’t had a serious console game in like 20 years, so it would be huge over there. They could also add Stardom as it’s basically the same brand. It would be nice if it wouldn’t be only a talent pack but also arenas, belts, etc. It would be a lot of work when it comes to licensing for entrance themes and talent royalties though.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Martyn said:


> They’ve invested tons of cash in development and you’d release it for free? Lol.


How much is Fortnite, Minecraft, COD Warzone? Upfront nothing, then when you have the players on board you flog them the extras and include the advertising and promotion deals. It’s perfectly feasible they could go that route, they have spent a lot because gaming is expensive. They will need to spend a hell of a lot more unless they have a publishing deal. Just because something is free does not mean they can’t make tons out of it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Interesting that Omega said this won't be able to compete with the production value of the WWE games, so instead of pushing the envelope graphically he wants the game to feel like the old wrestling games, where it was just fun to play with a bunch of friends, whether they’re wrestling fans or not.

I'm always for focus on gameplay over graphics as you can always fix graphics in later iterations but gameplay is something if you get it right, you don't have to fix it later on. So many games sacrifice gameplay for graphics or canned animations. NBA 2K does this. I'd love to see wrestling games get sort of a freedom of movement but not in a way that makes it too hard to play but enjoyable. I loved playing the old SVR games and I love Fire Pro.

I don't want super realistic in my wrestling games. But I don't want over the top cartoony arcade either.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Martyn said:


> They’ve invested tons of cash in development and you’d release it for free? Lol.


You do realize you can still make money off of F2P games, right?
It's just a low entry level point.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Free to play could work for a wrestling game. You just keep adding to the roster. Do a season pass, loot crate system and coins to buy new moves, new roster additions, new music, new attires. 

It could work, but I don't think they should go this route. There's a stigma to this kind of model and I don't think wrestling fans who are also gamers are that big of a market. Especially when your game is highly inspired by No Mercy. Alot of those buyers will be adult men as highlighted by weekly ratings. F2P model usually works best for games with kids as it's playerbase. 

It's better to go $60 for full game and maybe annual expansion packs for roster additions a year later. No cosmetics DLC and just support the game with patches. 

Just my observation.. who am I to know. But I'm pretty sure they will play safe and go the full price for full game route.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521218053522051073 Hopefully more than a few seconds


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

GreatLiberator said:


> I wonder if who we will get as legends/guests, we know Owen's coming, Brodie Lee is probably a lock too, maybe Paul Wight, Mark Henry and Taz too.


I think:
Owen Hart
Bret Hart
Dusty Rhodes
Brodie Lee
Arn Anderson
Sting
Christian Cage (2006 Version)
Chris Jericho (Lionheart Version)
Paul Wight (Captain Insamo too)
Jushin Liger
Ric Flair (Maybe)
Mark Henry
William Regal
CM Punk (Classic)
Bryan Danielson (Classic)
DDP
Taz


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Martyn said:


> They’ve invested tons of cash in development and you’d release it for free? Lol.


Yeah free to play model would be absolutely boneheaded, considering how niche wrestling is. The only way a free to play model makes sense is if its something with a broad appeal, like a Fortnite.



Zapato said:


> How much is Fortnite, Minecraft, COD Warzone? Upfront nothing, then when you have the players on board you flog them the extras and include the advertising and promotion deals. It’s perfectly feasible they could go that route, they have spent a lot because gaming is expensive. They will need to spend a hell of a lot more unless they have a publishing deal. Just because something is free does not mean they can’t make tons out of it.


Fortnite is a battle royal (at the time it came out a hot new gametype) aimed at kids (a large market for word of mouth adoption) with building mechanics, that helps to appease parents (see: minecraft.)

It was also the bridgehead for Epic games to gain adoption for their client on the PC.

All that shit makes sense. 

Minecraft isn't free. 

And Call of Duty is a 20 year franchise with 10's of millions of annual buyers and a proven track record of being able to move paid content. 

That shit makes sense. 

A niche audience of what, maybe a couple million people of even _possible customers _doesn't make sense for a wrestling game.. like at all.

-----

Go full price, and do a semi annual DLC update adding new roster members, gimmick and music changes and new arenas etc. 

If the game is fun to play and they're not doing annual releases, their fans (hardcore fans in their late 20's-30's with jobs wouldn't be opposed to paying 10-15 bucks for that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope they've nailed the commentary and JR sounds like a bored old man with no interest in what he's seeing.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Nothing would make me put the game down faster than making it F2P with loot boxes, a battle/season pass, and locking moves behind a paywall. P2P with those would only be worse.
Fuck that shit. This isn't Fifa.

The best thing for them to do is to release a standard-priced game with free updates to the roster. You can make certain costumes locked behind a paywall, but make it so that people who want to grind for them can get them for free too.

I fucking hate what gaming has become in this generation. There's nothing worse than taking features out of the game and putting them behind paywalls.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> I think:
> Owen Hart
> Bret Hart
> Dusty Rhodes
> ...


There is a lot on your list that I don't think will happen, but if we got the ROH originals as a download pack, I would buy the game for sure. Give me original American Dragon Bryan Danielson, old school ROH CM Punk, ROH Samoa Joe, etc.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> There is a lot on your list that I don't think will happen, but if we got the ROH originals as a download pack, I would buy the game for sure. Give me original American Dragon Bryan Danielson, old school ROH CM Punk, ROH Samoa Joe, etc.


Only people I see possibly not happening are Dusty, Bret (because of his apparent legends contract) and maybe Flair (just because of the controversy.)

Everybody else is free and clear afaik. 

WWE might own the WCW/ECW tape library but they don't own the names or their likenesses in perpetuity unless they signed a really shit contract at some point. 

Someone who isn't under contract to WWE being portrayed looking like themselves from 25 years ago I don't think would be covered. They don't own Jericho looking young and wearing his old tights or a sparkly shirt -- if they made something like the light up jacket themselves, they might have an argument, but realistically it's petty af and not worth the money.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Only people I see possibly not happening are Dusty, Bret (because of his apparent legends contract) and maybe Flair (just because of the controversy.)
> 
> Everybody else is free and clear afaik.
> 
> ...


It would depend on if they plan to do quarterly character downloads.

Owen Hart - Using his attire from Japan, sure.

Bret Hart - No chance. His contract with WWE would limit that even if it is only a merch deal. Also Bret has only made one AEW appearance

Dusty Rhodes - This would be very random. Dusty has no affiliation with AEW besides being Cody and Dustin's dad.

Brodie Lee - He will for sure be in the game.

Arn Anderson - Arn only wrestled for Mid-South, Jim Crockett/WCW and WWF. All of which are owned by WWE currently. Granted, WWE only owns part of the Mid-South video library.

Sting - Yes, he will be in.

Christian Cage (TNA) - I could see this one for sure. This goes along with my ROH originals idea. Give me all the TNA originals like Kazarian, Daniels, Christian Cage, TNA versions of Matt/Jeff Hardy, Willow, Samoa Joe, etc

Lionheart - I expect this one to happen. AEW and Jazware released an action figure of Jericho as Lionheart.

Paul Wight - For sure. Probably his All Out gear. Captain Insano seems possible and would be funny alt attire.

Justin Liger - I don't remember Liger wrestling for AEW. Juventud Guerrera did though, so I could see him.

Ric Flair - No chance. Ignoring the Plane Ride from Hell stuff, he has no on connection to AEW currently.

Mark Henry - Yup. Granted he hasn't wrestled for AEW, so I don't know what attire they would use.

William Regal - Maybe, but it would be a later release.

CM Punk/Bryan Danielson (ROH) - I would like to see this.

DDP - Possible he did wrestle on one of the first Dynamites.

Taz - Same as Mark Henry


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> It would depend on if they plan to do quarterly character downloads.
> 
> Owen Hart - Using his attire from Japan, sure.
> 
> ...


Could be an interesting bit of legal precedent if they try and argue they own Paul Wight with long hair in a black singlet.

You can't call him Big Show or The Giant obviously, but eh.. let people edit the character names and allow some way for people to import songs themselves that's not hosted on their own servers.

Regal in a pair of red or blue trunks?

Realistically I think it'd be more money than it's worth for WWE to argue this in court and would look really shitty from a P.R. perspective and receive a ton of backlash.

I dunno we'll see how it turns out I guess. Roster updates and gimmick changes in the company would be pretty straight forward though and could easily be worth 10-15 bucks every 6-12 months for hardcore fans.

Not to mention the possibility of licensing tons of people in other companies like AAA, Impact, NJPW, GCW, Stardom, TJPW etc.

Unless Fire Pro has an exclusive license, Japan and the rest of the world is practically wide open, considering nobody else has a major game of their own.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some notes from SRS of Fightful c/o Reddit:


Kenny Omega's time off came at a fortunate point as he has been a big help to getting the video game done in any way he can.
Geta, who Kenny brought onboard, is said to be a "smart hire" by those involved in the game and his contributions have been valuable
Roster size is about 50. Specific names are Punk, Danielson, Sting, Adam Cole, and Ruby Soho.
Still needs a fair amount of polish which is to be expected.
THQ Nordic is expected to be publishing, though their involvement at this point has been minimal.
Roster size seems fairly small compared to who they employ, but they're discussing DLC apparently.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Some notes from SRS of Fightful c/o Reddit:
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega's time off came at a fortunate point as he has been a big help to getting the video game done in any way he can.
> ...


Forget where I heard it but apparently theyre only using THQ to actually press package and distribute the game otherwise they're pretty hands off concerning the development because the budget is in house from AEW Games.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The AEW games youtube channel is supposed to be used to promote the AEW game, they need to get those stupid idiots sitting there playing games off the channel! No more stupid Dork Order jobber dressed like Rey Mysterio playing video games!
> 
> They should make their big announcement of the AEW game at E3 where there are more eyes on the product.


I mean, liking or not, that's kind of content is popular these days.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thomazbr said:


> I mean, liking or not, that's kind of content is popular these days.


Hopefully now they will be getting down to buisiness to promote the new game! Isnt there supposed to be a announcement regarding the game sometime this week? I think it was supposed to be the 5th or something.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hopefully now they will be getting down to buisiness to promote the new game! Isnt there supposed to be a announcement regarding the game sometime this week? I think it was supposed to be the 5th or something.


Tommorow at 11 I believe. Showing 2 new characters and some actual gameplay.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I would be happy with updates from Fire Pro Wrestling World. They have officially licensed New Japan and Stardom rosters. They only did a few roster DLC sets for those companies in the four or five years since it hit the market. They did a fair bit of DLC in terms of new features. FPW probably has 10% of the match features that a fully licensed American game from WWE would have included. The story mode or campaign is nothing like a WWE 2k game. Three quarters of the purchases would be pretty disappointed at the very least.

My FPW w/AEW idea really wouldn’t be enough to sate most buyers’ pro grasp gaming needs. Now that I have actually written it out I realize it wouldn’t be enough even for me - the hypothetical creator of this version of AEW’s video game.

WWE 2k from 2013 or 2014 with the AEW coat of paint and AEW match features is good enough. I really hope the No Mercy influence is purely lip service. There is so much different in 21st century games that I don’t think there are any relevant parts to use in a 2022 wrestling game. Those games were great although Virtual Pro Wrestling 2 was better than No Mercy if we are rating games from the same period and production staff. 

2k doing minigames for so many parts in a match killed my interest in wrestling games until Fire Pro World in 2017(?), IIRC. They even took away the Royal Rumble entrances the way we had always played since the THQ WWF games. 

It sounds silly but wrestlers entering the ring is like HALF the Royal Rumble experience. It was in 2014 or 2015 that I noticed the camera change for the Royal Rumble. It felt like an incomplete game with the change to the Royal Rumble camera angles. I usually scoff at those who say minor changes have hurt an otherwise alright game. Now…I AM ONE OF THEM!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I would be happy with updates from Fire Pro Wrestling World. They have officially licensed New Japan and Stardom rosters. They only did a few roster DLC sets for those companies in the four or five years since it hit the market. They did a fair bit of DLC in terms of new features. FPW probably has 10% of the match features that a fully licensed American game from WWE would have included. The story mode or campaign is nothing like a WWE 2k game. Three quarters of the purchases would be pretty disappointed at the very least.
> 
> My FPW w/AEW idea really wouldn’t be enough to sate most buyers’ pro grasp gaming needs. Now that I have actually written it out I realize it wouldn’t be enough even for me - the hypothetical creator of this version of AEW’s video game.
> 
> ...


Jamie Hayter using the forbidden door here to be the Stardom champion though!









Hopefully there is some Team DMD in that AEW game announcement tommorow!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jamie Hayter using the forbidden door here to be the Stardom champion though!
> View attachment 121728
> 
> 
> Hopefully there is some Team DMD in that AEW game announcement tommorow!


I forgot she was there. Is this the thicker Hayter or the one we see in 2022?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I forgot she was there. Is this the thicker Hayter or the one we see in 2022?


Thicker Hayter and 2022 current Hayter are pretty much the same! 😂


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

So when's the stream meant to take place?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Looks like Nyla and Stat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Looks like Nyla and Stat.


It starts in 10 minutes!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> It starts in 10 minutes!


Yeah, thought it was at 11pm after Dynamite, was happily surprised to find it was this morning.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Airing now.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Eh.... yeah. Not super impressed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Actually Aubrey's first would be Wrestling Empire 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PC release confirmed.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Was expecting actual gameplay, or even just a minute or two of a match. Not 10 seconds of footage.

Kris Statlander reveal -- AEWGames - stat

Nyla Rose reveal -- AEWGames - nyla

Graphics look alright, in line with what we saw with Darby and Jungle Boy. Gameplay looks like it could be good, but they've gotta drop that hard stutter when you hit a move. 

From the looks of it, though I'm not sure, it looks like they're not using motion capture.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is that seriously it? That's an absolute joke. I mean I like what I've seen so far but they really announced this event to literally show about 20 seconds of footage?

Bizarre.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Well, whatever it was, I ended up missing it...

Sucks that Twitch doesn't let you rewind videos that are currently being streamed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> PC release confirmed.


Its surely on PS4, XBox One, PS5, and XBox Series X as well though so everybody can actually play it!

These "character reveals" arent going to do, we need a full roster reveal!

The game is looking pretty good though, but they need to make sure everyone plays it with the simple confirmation that it will be released on all consoles! They should just announce that now rather than keeping everybody in the dark about such important information.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Nyla Rose footage looked a little further along in development. She actually looked fun to play

I think the art direction they are going for looks a lot better than their original concept


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatLiberator said:


> Well, whatever it was, I ended up missing it...
> 
> Sucks that Twitch doesn't let you rewind videos that are currently being streamed.


It will be posted on their Youtube later!

I blame those garbage Super Smash Bros Ultimate dlc character reveals for how game devs foolishly handle showing their games before launch btw, we should be seeing a full roster reveal and some gameplay! Have Statlander actually play as herself instead of making her watch herself getting slammed by Nyla!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

GreatLiberator said:


> Well, whatever it was, I ended up missing it...
> 
> Sucks that Twitch doesn't let you rewind videos that are currently being streamed.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ui8tj6


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ui8tj6


That will fail if that's all they got! Just announce that its for all consoles already! And show the full roster reveal! 

Its called a AEW CONSOLE game ffs, not a AEW PC game! They shouldnt be so misleading about it nor should they beat around the bush only confirming the PC version when they should just be announcing it for all platforms immediately. I will only advise them to do what is best for this game, but there will be critics that wont be as forgiving as I am.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Eh.... yeah. Not super impressed.


We expected better!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Was expecting actual gameplay, or even just a minute or two of a match. Not 10 seconds of footage.
> 
> Kris Statlander reveal -- AEWGames - stat
> 
> ...


Interesting that there seemed to be a difference in the Statlander and Nyla videos with regards to how far along the game is.

In the Statlander video, the hit-lag was a bit much almost like it'd ruin the flow of the game. But the Nyla video seemed a lot better, a lot smoother, the hit-lag seemed like it was turned down a notch. The Nyla video actually made this game seem a lot more promising, I'd have been a lot more disappointed if they had only released the Statlander clip.

I do like the arcade style though. It's going to feel a lot different to a WWE game which I think will ultimately be the selling point to a lot of people who either prefer the older type games or weren't a fan of the super hyper realistic style wrestling game.

Frustrated that we didn't get more.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Will it be on Nintendo Switch?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Statlander footage looks pretty rough. Nyla doesn't move when Statlander hits her, there's some serious clipping and when she picks Nyla up for that piledriver bomb (or whatever the hell that is) near the end it's like Nyla is weightless.

The Nyla footage looks a lot better, for whatever reason. I do think the gameplay looks like it's going to be fun, and the graphics seem improved, but it's clear it still needs a good amount of work.

Still don't like the camera looking down the entrance. They should let us change that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Interesting that there seemed to be a difference in the Statlander and Nyla videos with regards to how far along the game is.
> 
> In the Statlander video, the hit-lag was a bit much almost like it'd ruin the flow of the game. But the Nyla video seemed a lot better, a lot smoother, the hit-lag seemed like it was turned down a notch. The Nyla video actually made this game seem a lot more promising, I'd have been a lot more disappointed if they had only released the Statlander clip.
> 
> ...


But who is going to play it? The casual audience, the vast majority of the people that will be playing this game are all waiting for this CONSOLE game to be released on the current gen CONSOLES PS4, X Box One and the next gen CONSOLES PS5, and X Box Series X! It has been marketed btw as a CONSOLE game ever since it was first annouced btw!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Interesting that there seemed to be a difference in the Statlander and Nyla videos with regards to how far along the game is.
> 
> In the Statlander video, the hit-lag was a bit much almost like it'd ruin the flow of the game. But the Nyla video seemed a lot better, a lot smoother, the hit-lag seemed like it was turned down a notch. The Nyla video actually made this game seem a lot more promising, I'd have been a lot more disappointed if they had only released the Statlander clip.
> 
> ...


Yeah the clips being so short after having GAMEPLAY in bold was probably the biggest letdown.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure how true this is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521874315268214784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521875069382889472

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> But who is going to play it? The casual audience, the vast majority of the people that will be playing this game are all waiting for this CONSOLE game to be released on the current gen CONSOLES PS4, X Box One and the next gen CONSOLES PS5, and X Box Series X! It has been marketed btw as a CONSOLE game ever since it was first annouced btw!


Dude what are you on about?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If I had the room for it, I would so download a Evil Uno CAW just to beat him up 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Dude what are you on about?


It was advertised as a CONSOLE game! Not a PC game!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Not impressed at all. Gameplay wise it looks nothing like I had hoped (expanded Day of Reckoning). Doesn't look any different than the shitty SmackDown vs RAW games that ruined the WWE series.

Also show an entire entrance and match or piss off. Whole thing feels iffy to me in general with how quiet they've been and refusing to show much.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> But who is going to play it? The casual audience, the vast majority of the people that will be playing this game are all waiting for this CONSOLE game to be released on the current gen CONSOLES PS4, X Box One and the next gen CONSOLES PS5, and X Box Series X! It has been marketed btw as a CONSOLE game ever since it was first annouced btw!


They announced ages ago that it's for all previous and new gen consoles.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> It was advertised as a CONSOLE game! Not a PC game!


What are you going on about? Everyone already knows it's on all consoles. They just announced it's coming to PC _as well_.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GNKenny said:


> Not impressed at all. Gameplay wise it looks nothing like I had hoped (expanded Day of Reckoning). Doesn't look any different than the shitty SmackDown vs RAW games that ruined the WWE series.
> 
> Also show an entire entrance and match or piss off. Whole thing feels iffy to me in general with how quiet they've been and refusing to show much.


There should of been much more shown! And dont just announce it as just merely for PC when it has been advertised as a CONSOLE game for a few years!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> It was advertised as a CONSOLE game! Not a PC game!


It's still gonna be on console. They just confirmed a PC release too. Although, I wish they confirmed which platforms. I'd probably double dip PC and Switch


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

GNKenny said:


> Not impressed at all. Gameplay wise it looks nothing like I had hoped (expanded Day of Reckoning). Doesn't look any different than the shitty SmackDown vs RAW games that ruined the WWE series.
> 
> Also show an entire entrance and match or piss off. Whole thing feels iffy to me in general with how quiet they've been and refusing to show much.


I agree it is slightly concerning quite how little they're still willing to show at this point.

We're almost two years on from the original announcement and ignoring that horrible original trailer we've had a total of about two/three minutes of footage.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> It's still gonna be on console. They just confirmed a PC release too. Although, I wish they confirmed which platforms. I'd probably double dip PC and Switch


No switch afaik.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not sure how true this is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521874315268214784
> ...


Full story -- AEW, Yuke's Butting Heads Over AEW Video Game


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Doesnt look promising at all and I fear the game could get big backlash which could ruin the game franchise before it even grows into something.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It's still gonna be on console. They just confirmed a PC release too. Although, I wish they confirmed which platforms. I'd probably double dip PC and Switch


Awesome! Stupid Uno should of said that! 

It looks great btw! I was just concerned if it was going to be on all the consoles so everybody can play it, that's all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of or does anyone know anything about that website?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> But who is going to play it? The casual audience, the vast majority of the people that will be playing this game are all waiting for this CONSOLE game to be released on the current gen CONSOLES PS4, X Box One and the next gen CONSOLES PS5, and X Box Series X! It has been marketed btw as a CONSOLE game ever since it was first annouced btw!


It's gonna arrive on both. 🤣
They just confirmed it's coming to PC as well.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

The Graphics do look really bad, especially when you have an upcoming title The Wrestling Code can afford to use those kinds of graphics without the backing of a big corporation.






I feel the fact Omega wants this game to be a huge No Mercy tribute act will harm it. He already did with his belief that the game needed to be using hand-made animations when, contrary to deeply rooted popular belief, No Mercy actually used mocap moves.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatLiberator said:


> The Graphics do look really bad, especially when you have an upcoming title The Wrestling Code can afford to use those kinds of graphics without the backing of a big corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least AEW does actually have it to be released on all consoles! And hopefully even Switch too for those Switch players! But Wrestling Code is the dumb one though, they should have that on the current gens so everybody can play it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i am of the opinion if you cannot get your graphics super realistic, then lean more into cartoony characters

they are straddling that middle-ground which is kinda 'meh' - trying to be realistic but not succeeding

well, as long as the gameplay is solid I can forgive it


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not sure how true this is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521874315268214784
> ...


I do buy this story and I also feel this was leaked today on purpose from AEW's side to cushion the reactions.

Clearly Yuke's didn't have the capacity to make this video game from scratch. They essentially stole a living from Tony via Kenny. I can imagine Kenny not being happy at all as the blame will fall on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> I do buy this story and I also feel this was leaked today on purpose from AEW's side to cushion the reactions.
> 
> Clearly Yuke's didn't have the capacity to make this video game from scratch. They essentially stole a living from Tony via Kenny. I can imagine Kenny not being happy at all as the blame will fall on him.


the blame should fall with AEW

you manage your developers correctly and they'll churn out what you want

normally if its shit, your brief is crap or you didn't hammer home the key points, or you were not on their ass and quality controlling every step

if its shit, its AEW's fault


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not sure how true this is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521874315268214784
> ...


If true maybe having Kenny so close to the game probably wasn't a bright idea. Liking games and being helpful in developing them probably don't go hand in hand like we'd think. Maybe Kenny has ideas that in reality aren't feasible on their budget if at all. I g

But speculation and all that lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> I do buy this story and I also feel this was leaked today on purpose from AEW's side to cushion the reactions.
> 
> Clearly Yuke's didn't have the capacity to make this video game from scratch. They essentially stole a living from Tony via Kenny. I can imagine Kenny not being happy at all as the blame will fall on him.


Cant say how the game until we actually play it, but I really hope it ends up being a good game to enjoy! I want this game to succeed!

But there will be harsh negative reviews of this game, mostly WWE supremacy idiots that will try to bury this game unfortunately. They are very foolish people btw!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> If true maybe having Kenny so close to the game probably wasn't a bright idea. Liking games and being helpful in developing them probably don't go hand in hand like we'd think. Maybe Kenny has ideas that in reality aren't feasible on their budget if at all. I g
> 
> But speculation and all that lol.


nah, its good if there is a clear vision

a good project manager / director can take a passionate client with a clear vision and churn out a product

questions are 'is there a clear vision' + 'is there a good project manager / director'


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, its good if there is a clear vision
> 
> a good project manager / director can take a passionate client with a clear vision and churn out a product
> 
> questions are 'is there a clear vision' + 'is there a good project manager / director'


Valid point 

Wonder if we'll get any more leaked info


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the game looks like a mixture of fortnite meets street fighter using the DOR engine.
some things i like while others i'm not a fan of, however it's way to early to tell if its going to be good or we may end up with a tna impact game.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Not sure how true this is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521874315268214784
> ...


I need Erik's optimism at a time like this.




RapShepard said:


> If true maybe having Kenny so close to the game probably wasn't a bright idea. Liking games and being helpful in developing them probably don't go hand in hand like we'd think. Maybe Kenny has ideas that in reality aren't feasible on their budget if at all. I g
> 
> But speculation and all that lol.


Whilst it is all speculation at this stage, I imagine that's bang on the money.

It's a bit like Brandi being the Brand Officer, instead of giving roles to friends & associates they should really be looking at giving important roles to the most qualified person. By all means allow Kenny to have input but he shouldn't be holding such an influential position for what is a very expensive first time project to him.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Please tell me they havent announced the star of the women's divison Aubrey Edwards is in the game before announcing World Champion Adam Page?! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> the game looks like a mixture of fortnite meets street fighter using the DOR engine.
> some things i like while others i'm not a fan of, however it's way to early to tell if its going to be good or we may end up with a tna impact game.


Yeah it actually reminds me a lot of Day of Reckoning. Moreso than No Mercy

I think what will make or break this game will be bugs and glitches and how much shit there is to do in the game.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Uno mentioned early in the stream that the game will have a similar feel to Virtual Pro Wrestling 2. The gameplay footage announcement was a bit misleading as it was just really two character reveals.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Someone post some footage. Why talk all this crap, prove that it's rubbish!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't think it looks anything like No Mercy, and I'll never understand the obsession over No Mercy anyway. I've tried to play it in recent years and I'm sorry, but it hasn't aged well at all. Here Comes The Pain, on the other hand...

I'd be deeply concerned if it looked like or played like a 22 year old N64 game.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't have the time to play video games anymore, but I'm looking forward to seeing what the finished product looks like. Hopefully its a success.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I will not make any assumptions until I play it myself when the game comes out. For all we know it could be a mess or it could be great. Also the report could be bs just trying to make AEW and Yukes look bad from the 2k development team.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Yeah it actually reminds me a lot of Day of Reckoning. Moreso than No Mercy
> 
> I think what will make or break this game will be bugs and glitches and how much shit there is to do in the game.


The only Day of Reckoning element that should be in this game is for Aubrey to attack players when they target her like Mike Chioda did in Day of Reckoning 😂 

Otherwise dont make it at all like Day of Reckoning 😬


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Usually in the WWE games the ref just stands there with no emotion on his face, and even no name they are just generic guys we dont even know who they are.

I am really liking the detail they put into Aubrey as the ref, she moves around just like she does on Dynamite and even emotes and makes faces!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Every single thing about the Nyla footage looks more polished than the Statlander stuff. The graphics look cleaner and everything looks smoother in terms of the gameplay.

Would be interesting to know if they are from different builds.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It looks like shit.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The thing that makes me nervous for this game isn't the graphics or game play. I knew the graphics wouldn't be hyper realistic and the game play will be worked on. My fear is that they haven't mentioned any of the other features of the game. No match types, no other modes (story/GM/create a wrestler), and nothing in regards to what makes the game feel like AEW compared to other games. The story mode leak came from the Fightful story, but no one from AEW confirmed it. They could at least indicate what the vision for the mode is. At worst, they should mention the match types that they are looking to include. Will Stadium Stampede or Blood and Guts be in it? Can we fight around the arena? Will there be a 10 man tag like AEW has done a bunch of times?

They don't have to answers all of these questions, but it would help to give some of these details to help people understand the vision of the game and get excited. Instead they have been very vague and that gives me pause.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> The thing that makes me nervous for this game isn't the graphics or game play. I knew the graphics wouldn't be hyper realistic and the game play will be worked on. My fear is that they haven't mentioned any of the other features of the game. No match types, no other modes (story/GM/create a wrestler), and nothing in regards to what makes the game feel like AEW compared to other games. The story mode leak came from the Fightful story, but no one from AEW confirmed it. They could at least indicate what the vision for the mode is. At worst, they should mention the match types that they are looking to include. Will Stadium Stampede or Blood and Guts be in it? Can we fight around the arena? Will there be a 10 man tag like AEW has done a bunch of times?
> 
> They don't have to answers all of these questions, but it would help to give some of these details to help people understand the vision of the game and get excited. Instead they have been very vague and that gives me pause.


Story Mode was also confirmed by mikey rukus who made the AEW Theme Songs, the said he had a ton of work done for the Story Mode. He also said that ALL AEW Themes are in the Game even if the wrestler is not in.
Kenny Omega confirmed a deep create a wrestler Mode and also said there will be a lot of Match types.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

laserlaser said:


> Story Mode was also confirmed by mikey rukus who made the AEW Theme Songs, the said he had a ton of work done for the Story Mode. He also said that ALL AEW Themes are in the Game even if the wrestler is not in.
> Kenny Omega confirmed a deep create a wrestler Mode and also said there will be a lot of Match types.


Story mode is a concern. Something like the short Road To WrestleMania story modes we had back in the later SvR games would be fine, it just better not be like that awful TNA game though.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

People need to cut the TNA Impact game some fucking slack.

It's nowhere near the worst Wrestling game we've had.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUD said:


> People need to cut the TNA Impact game some fucking slack.
> 
> It's nowhere near the worst Wrestling game we've had.


The fart noise reversals was the worst thing about that TNA game! Maybe it could of been decent if the stupid ai would stop reversing all the time and just get beat up! And the stupid fart noise just made the reversals even more infuriating!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Story mode is a concern. Something like the short Road To WrestleMania story modes we had back in the later SvR games would be fine, *it just better not be like that awful TNA game though.*


Was that the story mode about the backstory of the Suicide gimmick?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The fart noise reversals was the worst thing about that TNA game! Maybe it could of been decent if the stupid ai would stop reversing all the time and just get beat up! And the stupid fart noise just made the reversals even more infuriating!


That's true. Those Motor City Machine Guns were like spaghetti men the way they countered everything.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Was that the story mode about the backstory of the Suicide gimmick?


Yes. Greatest wrestler until Buzz came along in 2k19.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DUD said:


> Yes. Greatest wrestler until Buzz came along in 2k19.


I still remember that modes first match was in some back alley of Mexico.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521911431536521217


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the blame should fall with AEW
> 
> you manage your developers correctly and they'll churn out what you want
> 
> ...


Yukes can only do so much with the money AEW is paying them. That seems to be a big part of the issue at play. There's no amount of oversight that can bridge that gap especially oversight from someone like Kenny who has zero experience developing Video Games. 

Does anyone know what AEW has spent on this game thus far? Games aren't cheap to make.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Does not look great looks way to arcadey for my taste


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yukes can only do so much with the money AEW is paying them. That seems to be a big part of the issue at play. There's no amount of oversight that can bridge that gap especially oversight from someone like Kenny who has zero experience developing Video Games.
> 
> Does anyone know what AEW has spent on this game thus far? Games aren't cheap to make.


the client doesn’t ‘oversight’ - they check in with the project manager / director daily or weekly on updates

the proj manager keeps the wheels running

you can build anything if you have 10 devs and a good proj manager that knows their shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

laserlaser said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521911431536521217


Folk are really pushing the HCTP and No Mercy thing


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> Folk are really pushing the HCTP and No Mercy thing


Kenny pushed it first. The fact that this game was meant to be a throwback to those two titles was hardly a secret.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GreatLiberator said:


> Kenny pushed it first. The fact that this game was meant to be a throwback to those two titles was hardly a secret.


What it was meant to be isn't currently really giving that vibe. Some folk are at the moment really reaching to connect it to the two.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What it was meant to be isn't currently really giving that vibe. Some folk are at the moment really reaching to connect it to the two.


It gives me some HCTP vibes, but it looks absolutely nothing like No Mercy whatsoever.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUD said:


> That's true. Those Motor City Machine Guns were like spaghetti men the way they countered everything.


So far so good though, at least unlike that TNA game the AEW does have women! Whom is all in it though remains to be seen.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Was that the story mode about the backstory of the Suicide gimmick?


Yes. And it was a very tedious grind too!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatLiberator said:


> Kenny pushed it first. The fact that this game was meant to be a throwback to those two titles was hardly a secret.


How far back do you think this roster might be based off what we seen so far? 

I actually would prefer more of a roster of the AEW people from back when it all started over some of the new people that came in tbh! Rumored names that were mentioned such as CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, save them for being the dlc or unlockable content!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> How far back do you think this roster might be based off what we seen so far?
> 
> I actually would prefer more of a roster of the AEW people from back when it all started over some of the new people that came in tbh! Rumored names that were mentioned such as *CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, save them for being the dlc* or unlockable content!


That's a great idea... If they won't no one to buy the game.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> It gives me some HCTP vibes, but it looks absolutely nothing like No Mercy whatsoever.


Was never meant to, the no mercy stuff is in reference to the gameplay and controls.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Was never meant to, the no mercy stuff is in reference to the gameplay and controls.


That's what I mean. It looks nothing like No Mercy in terms of gameplay or visually in any way. Nothing I've seen says "No Mercy" whatsoever. Controllers have also changed drastically from the N64. People need to move on from this weird No Mercy obsession.

It should be the first AEW game and it should stand on its own merit and innovations. Creating a throwback to some prehistoric relic from the early 2000's would be idiotic.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> That's what I mean. It looks nothing like No Mercy in terms of gameplay or visually in any way. Controllers have also changed drastically from the N64. People need to move on from this weird No Mercy obsession.


Visually its not supposed to though. Kinda hard to guage the gameplay off what they've shown. That was one of my biggest disappointment s with this presentation.

As for the controls, no point in moving on from something if it ain't broke. Controllers still have dpads.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Visually its not supposed to though. Kinda hard to guage the gameplay off what they've shown. That was one of my biggest disappointment s with this presentation.
> 
> As for the controls, no point in moving on from something if it ain't broke. Controllers still have dpads.


Just don't get the love for the No Mercy controls either. Like most things, HCTP did it better.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It looks like it was made with ps2 engine and graphics. Why not do a different art style or type of game instead of being WWE lite.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> It looks like it was made with ps2 engine and graphics. Why not do a different art style or type of game instead of being WWE lite.


Er, what? It's clearly a completely different art style to the WWE games and looks like it plays nothing like the 2K product whatsoever.

Have you actually even watched the videos?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah it looks like a buggy ps2 game.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The game looks nice. Love the style and graphics, and the gameplay looks promising.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like fun.


Don't really give a shit if it looks like a PS2 game. I still play Fire Pro Wrestling World and that looks like it could be on the SNES.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

3venflow said:


>


Omg now I am actually a little bit worried about the game. Are we gonna have Kevin Dunn camera fuckery everytime a move is executed?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They should probably go ahead and create 75% of the current WWE roster so they are ready to release as DLC as soon as they get future endeavoured.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf what platform is this on? fucking android?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

As long as its not a buggy mess like the last few wwe games i'll give it a shot


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

Full Entrances are in but.... 
AEW Fight Forever Gameplay Will Be Simple, And So Will The Creation Suite


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's starting to sound like a disaster.

Wrestlers not even having the theme music they have in real life? Fucking hell. So you'll potentially have Punk without Cult of Personality, Jericho without Judas etc...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

laserlaser said:


> Full Entrances are in but....
> AEW Fight Forever Gameplay Will Be Simple, And So Will The Creation Suite


It doesn't say full entrances are in at all. It says they've reached out about that but not been given an answer.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This sounds great from the same article

"Sources also say the game’s story mode is a major focus because it will be the primary option for players. Branching storylines and making sure decisions and results impact the direction it goes was a major sticking point from the beginning. The ability for players to replay the mode is something that Kenny Omega has wanted for the game day one and that mindset never waivered."


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Bit worrying they won't have other modes or match types like stadium stampede and blood and guts.

I do hope they can add all the wrestlers entrances in the game that they have on TV.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Apparently Kenny Omega fucking hates working with Yuke's and that Yuke's is upset at being rushed to complete the game as it is way overbudget as of right now, which means they will likely be forced to release an unfinished game with many bugs

Yuke's and AEW will likely be one and done on their partnership

What a disaster this could become


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

From SGO:



> > SGO was told that movesets in general will be limited “akin to an early 2000s wrestling game” while customization options for wrestlers will leave people wishing they had more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

laserlaser said:


>


This isn't the AEW game. At all.


----------

